# ICD-9 help - code lipodematosclerosis



## heathergirl

Please help me code lipodematosclerosis.  Thanks

Heather D Unklesbay, CPC, MA
Office Manager


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

I don't find that even in the dictionary...is this the correct spelling?  Have you tried breaking down the term?  In what context is it used?


----------



## dballard2004

I agree!  I can't find this in the dictionary or ICD-9 book either.  I would check the spelling, then maybe we can find the correct code.  Have a great day!


----------



## heathergirl

*Lipodermatosclerosis*

Yes, this is the correct spellin.  I could not find it in the dictiondary either, but I could find it online.  It is the same thing as sclerosis, but fat is involed.  I figured that it was a new dx or something, but I could not find any info on that.  Is there a Dermatologist that could give on some insight on this dx.  Thanks!


----------



## janetmoh

It looks like it is caused by chronic venous insufficiency.  When you look that up (459.8)the tabular tells you to use additional codes for any associated ulceration 707.10 - 707.9


----------



## heathergirl

*Thanks*

Thank you so much for taking the time to research and respond.  

Heather D Unklesbay, CPC,MA
Office Manager


----------



## Etb11308069

*lipodermatosclerosis*

I checked this term out, and it indicates that the this is a stasis dermatitis, eczema, venous insufficiency and if you look under all the terms I came up with the 454.1.  This is the web site I went to.  
http://www.dermatlas.org/derm/result.cfm?Diagnosis=-991200398

Hope it helps.


----------



## Eve

*Eve*

I may be off base here but there is a dermatosclerosis in the ICD-9, with the code 710.1, _with see also scleroderma_


----------



## eandmcoder

*lipodermatosclerosis, aka panniculitis*

Here's what I came up with--729.3_, which matched what one of my providers used.

Panniculitis, unspecified [aka  lipodermatosclerosis] 729.3_
> 729.30 Panniculitis, unspecified site
> 729.31 Hypertrophy of fat pad, knee
> 729.39 Panniculitis, other site

Lipodermatosclerosis is one of the "complications of chronic venous insufficiency" (Clinical Policy Bulletin: Compression Garments for the Legs)

LIPODERMATOSCLEROSIS / PANNICULITIS 
Category: fat disorder / Metabolic disorders  
Body Site: leg    Age: 65 years 
Contributor: Margaret Moresi, MD      

Description: At higher magnification, distinct lipomembranous changes can be appreciated as a feathery, eosinophilic lining to the thickened wall of the microcysts within the subcutaneous fat.  
Comments: This condition is commonly associated with vascular insufficiency, especially stasis changes. A frequent clinical presentation is an "apple-core" or "inverted champagne bottle" appearance to the lower legs. The differential diagnosis would include other forms of mixed septal and lobular panniculitis, including factitial etiologies.


----------



## katerock1

I agree 729.3


----------



## rxwhit

*Lipodermatosclerosis verses Panniculitis*

Hello Fellow Coders,

If there is anyone out there that works for a dermatology or vascular please query your provider and ask if lipodermatosclerosis is the same as panniculitis.The last information that was posted on the AAPC forum was from 2007 and I would like something more recent.

Based on my research I have narrowed the code select down to he following:

#1 729.39 Panniculitis other site (above ankle) because that is the site occurrence for lipodermatosclerosis  

#2 701.0 Scleroderma, circumscribed or locallized

#3 710.1Scleroderma 

Thanks, Renee


----------

